# Puppy peeing a lot



## macbeth (Apr 17, 2011)

I adopted a Westie about 3 months ago. She is now 8 months old. Since I got her, she pees constantly. She understands to go to the bathroom outside, but we bring her out every hour and she still pees in the house in between being let out (and she also always pees when we bring her out). We've checked with the vet and he doesn't see anything wrong with her (i.e. incontinence, kidney stones, etc.). She can hold it for a long time when she's crated, but as soon as she's out she has to pee every 30 minutes. It doesn't seem to be marking because it's a large puddle in the middle of the floor, not spraying on things. Is this something behavioral? If so, how do I train it out of her?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Some puppies have a harder time with potty training than others. 
The thing about holding it in the crate is, when puppies are crated they are less active, usually napping. So, their bodily functions slow down, including urine production. When the are active, playing, or wandering around the house, they produce more urine, they pee more.

How often does she have accidents? You say she has accidents in between her trips outside....but exactly how often does she pee? Does she have accidents every hour? 5 times a day? Also, could you provide a bit more info on what her day is like? What is her schedule?

More info could help us give you better advice... 
But, for the time being, here are some ideas:
- when you take her out, and she pees, stay outside an extra few minutes. It's very common for puppies to do a "double pee". They pee outside, and then again within a few minutes of coming back inside.
- limit her freedom in the house: she should ALWAYS be in your sight, if you can't supervise her closely because you're cooking, doing laundry, showering, whatever, then she should be crated or confined in some way.
- you can use a leash to tether her to you when you're inside with her, that can help you keep better tabs on her, so she doesn't sneak off to a corner and pee.

If you are always watching her, you will get to know her body language, the signs that she's about to pee, and you can interrupt her with a noise (not too loud, you don't want to scare her) and then take her out to finish. It's really all about supervision at this point; watch her so closely that she doesn't even have the CHANCE to have an accident, and take her out more than you think you should have to.

Oh, a couple more questions:
Do you give her a treat for pottying outside? It should be a high value treat, the very yummiest treat possible. When she does the right thing, give her the treat, and lots of praise.
Also, what do you do when she has an accident? Scold her? Yell? Say "Bad puppy?" Silently clean it up? The way you react to accidents can have a lot to do with potty training....


----------

